# My project



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

These started out as a cross between a satin fawn and brokens. I love a light golden colour on a mouse but I'm not a fan of pink eyes so set about fixing the dark eye on a nice light golden body. a few generations down the line we have these little ones, nice light colour with dark eyes - I they'd probably be called poor Red's? although these don't tend to get fat. Just my little project really, while I couldn't keep my mice in my old house.


















This is the next project - to fix a dark eye on these. 

















Now I have more space, I'm going to take on a standard colour, but these are here to stay with me - even if they are mongrels


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I love orange and white mice.There is no reason that you couldn't develop the pied ones into exhibition brokens.Colour perfection isn't quite so important in marked mice.Not as your main variety but if you enjoy them and want to keep them on might as well try develop them as a second string.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

This makes me wish my black eyed yellow wasn't too old to breed!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

You're working with Ay, right? From your location I don't think you have the e/e gene. But those look like some of my recessive yellows, and I agree... I like the black eye better. Lovely mice! This is one of my favorite hues in mice, especially in satin.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

That's not a bad idea SarahC I'd need a suitable broken out cross though as the majority of these are self "yellow/golden". The only two pieds I have are both satin does, I've just mated to their self brother in the hope of more pieds. But they are going to need a decent typed mate, to improve tail set and ears. 
If you hear of any you think would help, I'd be grateful of the tip off 

Autumn - I'm not sure what genes I have in play here - I know in my head the likely outcomes from various matings, but not the names of genes etc. I think I could do with learning the different genes of mice. Any good books you could recommend?

Benjamin


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi!
There is a good book called, 'The Colors of Mice: A Model Genetic Network'.
It's available here:
http://eu.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle ... 79546.html
It's VERY expensive, but i know that there is a pdf available...


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Alex,

I think I'll have to save up for that book, it looks really interesting - I love playing around with genetics and different colour forms  .

Benjamin


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the broken satins! :love1


----------

